# installation de Mandrake sur un G4 AGP



## romanh1 (31 Août 2001)

Salut je viens de telecharger linux Mandrake PPC et je ne sait pas comment faire pour l'installer...
Aidez moi 
Merci.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (3 Septembre 2001)

Euh ben pour pouvoir aider, il faudrait déjà avoir plus d'indications sur ta configuration matrérielle....


----------



## ficelle (3 Septembre 2001)

moi aussi j'ai besoin d'aide, toine !
sur les machines recentes, pas de probleme pour lancer l'installeur avec yaboot. mais là, je suis en train de me battre avec un powercenter 150. j'ai installé boot X, et l'installeur se lance, mais apres avoir choisi l'option CD-rom, j'ai droit au message "no CD rom device". apres j'ai accés à toute une liste de driver, mais je ne sais lequel choisir, et ensuite il me demande de rentrer une ligne de config !
là, je sèche !
a+


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (3 Septembre 2001)

EUh un powerCenter, c un clone, mais ca correspond à quelle  gamme de Mac ?
QUelle processeur ?

Je susi désolé, je connaît pas les clones... ;-)


----------



## ficelle (3 Septembre 2001)

c'est une carte mere dérivée des 7200/8200, mais modifiée pour accueillir un processeur (604 150 mhz), ainsi que des ports PCI sur cartes fille.
a+


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (3 Septembre 2001)

Bon ben je croit que tu peux laisser tomber Mandrake dessus....

Enfin tu peux toujours essayer si tu veux, mais moi j'ai merdé pour trouver quel port prendre pour l'install (j'ai du aller fouiller au fond de ma Debain pour trouver), et ensuite, ben l'installeur, ben il passe pas...

Donc je peux essayer de retrouver si tu veux ce qu'il faut mettre au début, mais bon je garantit pas l'install (d'ailleurs, Mandrake ne la garantit pas non plus...)


----------



## ficelle (3 Septembre 2001)

bouhhhhh !!!!!
pourtant, j'avais reussi à installer linux PPC 99 dessus... mais, je n'avais pas pris le temps d'en comprendre le fonctionement. apres une année de mac OS X, je me sens nettement plus pret !
a+


----------



## ficelle (4 Septembre 2001)

penses tu que je puisse avoir plus de chance en installant une carte sonnet ide et un cd ide apple le temps de l'installation de mandrake ?
a+
PS : et désolé pour le squatt du sujet de romhan....


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (4 Septembre 2001)

Oui, c'est pas Linux qui pose problème puisque moi aussi, j'ai une Debian dessus, mais c'est la distribution Mandrake qui ne marche pas...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (4 Septembre 2001)

Euh ben tu peux toujours essayer, mais je ne croit pas que ca puisse aider beaucoup...

Et ensuite, ce sera galère à changer les parmaètres...


Donc à mon avis, c'est pas la peine, mais si tu tiens à essayer


----------



## Einbert (29 Septembre 2001)

J'ai essayé d'installer Mandrake 8.0 hier matin vers les 3h...Juste au passage, je trouve que l'installeur pour Mandrake est vraiment super bien fait et pratique comparé à ce que j'ai pu voir sous Linux PPC 2000; de plus ce qui m'a cidéré (sidéré ?)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est comme il est facile de travailler avec les "partoches" (pour ne citer que Toine)...disons que je ne savais pas qu'il était techniquement faisable d'installer sur un DD une partition mac os étendu avec OS 9.1 puis d'allouer le reste du DD comme extra qui sera utiliser pour l'installation de linux; en fait ce que je ne savais pas, c'est qu'on peut formater cet extra sans que cela efface, resp. initialise ce qu'on avait mis sur la partition avec OS 9.1 ! Incredible   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!
Bon, venons-en à mon petit problème...Je sélectionne l'installation _install-atty128fb_ , car j'ai une Rage pro 128 dans mon petit G4 500-bi (pas comme certain que je connais qui vont s'acheter un nouveau mac avec une GeForce 3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), puis je sélectionne le disque dur esclave (donc hdb) comme disque dur de destination, je met partition automatique, il me fait une partition /home (d'ailleur nettement plus grand que / ...c'est normal ça ??), une racine / , une swap et une bootstrap de 1M...Ok, tout me paraît bon et je sélectionne _terminé_ pour qu'il me partitionne le tout que je le désire...Mais voualà...C'est là qu'apparaît le petit problème   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  !! Il m'affiche l'erreur suivante :
*Le montage a échoué: No such device* Euh, oui...c'est quoi le problème...Qu'est-ce qu'il me chante-là ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ce qui me déconcerte un peu, c'est le _no such device_ !!
Qqun a-t-il une petite réponse à ça ??
Juste pour terminer : si tu veux que l'installation puisse démarrer, ben débranche ton zip externe USB ... autrement il _freeze_ !!

++


----------



## Einbert (30 Septembre 2001)

Ça devient un vrai marathon de poster qqch sur ce forum...Mais bon, on l'aime bien notre petit forum Macgen, n'est-ce pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Vivement qu'ils auront enfin leur nouveau routeur rien qu'à eux...Ils faudraient (je parle des users du forum) leur fournir un peu de liquidité pour accélérer la chose (un petit geste de soutien quoi )!!
Bon, venons-en au fait...J'ai finallement réussi à installer le tout...Je ne sais pas ce qui a fait que ça a marché, en tous cas j'ai débranché tous mes périphériques USB (euh, sauf le clavier bien sûr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et j'ai choisi l'install _install-atyfb_ tout simplement...Bon, au formatage tout ce passe bien...J'arrive au bout, il reboot, puis après un reboot avec option enfoncée j'arrive enfin sous Linux...super, tout avait l'air de bien fonctionner jusqu'au moment où il a fini de tout charger...Hop on revoit un coup de fenêtre terminal (enfin vous voyer ce que je veux dire) avec un petit pinguin en haut à gauche, mais euh il apparaît légèrement tordu à l'écran, puis normalement il doit y avoir la fenêtre ou on peut s'inscrire pour lancer la session...Mais euh j'ai plein de petites raies à l'écran (je précise qu'elles sont décroissantes)...En fait on à l'impression que l'écran est étiré en largeur vers la bas...Donc je ne peux voir ce qu'il y a sur l'écran....Argh, moi qui avait cru que cette fois c'était bon   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Je sais que pendant l'installation on doit préciser quel écran on a...Comme j'ai un Sony Multiscan100ES (c'est le premier dans la liste des Sony) ben j'ai bien sûr sélectionné celui-ci !!!  Que faire maintenant ??? Au secours !!


----------



## mike1 (1 Octobre 2001)

salut, Mandrake ce compose de deux CD et je voudrais savoir ce qu'il faut avoir en plus pour l'installer sur un 8600 250 Mhz /384 Mo/1DD 4Go scsi/1DD ATA 66 de 20 Go 2ème Carte vidéo Matrox millénium2 .


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (2 Octobre 2001)

Euh oui, il ne faut en effet  que deux CD pour Mandraje, mais en fait le problème, c'est le 8600.

Mandrake a prévu son système pour lesq G3 minimum, et j'ai pas réussi à l'installer sur un 8500, et mon frère non plus d'ailleurs...

Donc en fait, je ne croit pas trop que tu puisses réussir à l'installer sur un 8600...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Désolé...


----------



## mike1 (2 Octobre 2001)

ok! merci .


----------



## mike1 (3 Octobre 2001)

Salut à tous ,je viens dinstaller la version dosX 10.0 sur mon 8600 250 mhz non G3 et bien sur ça tourne comme un 10


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (4 Octobre 2001)

Dans ce cas, je ne peux que te conseiller de mettre la 10.1 tu ne peux que y gagné


----------



## huexley (4 Octobre 2001)

tu peux me filer le FTP ou tu as prit la Mandrake.. tout ceux ou je la Trouve Raaaaaaaaame a mort


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (4 Octobre 2001)

Tout simplement par là et ici


Si ca rame vraiment trop, tu peux essayer par là et ici


pis si c'est deyux lkà ne marche pas, tu peux aller chercher un mirroir ici


----------



## Einbert (4 Octobre 2001)

Toujours personne n'a de solutions pour mon problème d'écran ?? Je dois bidouiller dans le fichier linux.conf je pense, non ? Et pour ce loguer en mode terminal, il faut presser quelles touches au démarrage ? Commande-F1 ou F2 ??

Concernant les servers ftp, je les d/l sur un server tchèque, proposé sur la liste des mirrors de mandrake PPC . Il était au moins 5 à 6 fois plus rapide que les servers français, autrichien ou encore allemand (j'avais un d/l de 150K/s de moyenne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...


----------



## huexley (5 Octobre 2001)

OKi merci parceque a chaque j avias + de 30 heures de DL (sur N1 ca le faisait pas trop sourtout qu on est coupé toute les 24h)

Merci pour les liens !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





je voudrias l installer pour voir ce qu il vaut par rapport a X


----------



## Bilbo (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*Toujours personne n'a de solutions pour mon problème d'écran ??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Petit aparté.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je ne connais pas Mandrake, selon les besoins jutilise YellowDog la plus facile à installer à mon sens sur un mac. Pour les serveurs je prends Debian un peu vielle mais costaud.

Revenons à ton problème décran : va là. Ça devrait taider. Mais pour faire les manips il faut être en interface texte. Sous Mandrake, je ne sais pas. 

Bye.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Bilbo:
*Pour les serveurs je prends Debian un peu vielle mais costaud.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

EUh Debian un peu vieux ?


EUh non pas trop je croit, amis bon..

Par contre, oui, très costaud de chez costaud comme distrib....


----------



## Bilbo (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*Toujours personne n'a de solutions pour mon problème d'écran ??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En fouinant dans les forums MacG, j'ai aussi trouvé ça.

Bye.


----------



## Bilbo (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*EUh Debian un peu vieux ?
EUh non pas trop je croit, amis bon..*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ton avis sur les différentes distribs m'intéresse. Je suis tout disposé à en débattre avec toi. Si tu en es d'accord, fait remonter à la surface  ce sujet.

Atchao.


----------



## mchillier (6 Mars 2007)

Salut Einbert,

Même problème que toi avec UBuntu.
Toujours pas trouvé de solution.
15 jours que je sèche.................alors si quelqu'un a la solution?????
Je l'en remercie d'avance


----------



## mchillier (6 Mars 2007)

Bilbo, tous tes liens ne fonctionnent pas.
Est-ce chez moi ou y at'il une erreur?


----------



## Warflo (6 Mars 2007)

Ah mon avis c'est ce topic date d'il y a 6 ans


----------



## mchillier (7 Mars 2007)

Tonnerre..............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:sleep: 
Je dois avoir un certain retard 
Je ferai mieux la prochaine fois


----------

